# Heaven took my angel Piddles<3



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I really don't know how I am managing to write this or what to even say but it needs to be done

It all started on June 3rd 2008 when I got my first hamster who was a syrian male named Piddles. He was approx 8 weeks old when we got him and not very tame so tbh I didn't think I'd ever get along with him. I decided to give the taming thing a go with him but when he bit me and fetched blood it made me scared and I didn't handle him for a while. Infact it wasn't until the end of August 08 when I returned from holiday that I decided to give taming him another go. This time he didn't even try biting me,he seemed to enjoy being picked up and from here we developed a special bond. I put in every bit of spare time I had and persevered with him and he became the friendliest and most tamest hamster you could ever wish to meet. Even small children could pick him up and he wouldnt even attempt to bite. He loved his treats but he was never a greedy hamster. When we got the female hamsters he would constantly try to get to them. He must have thought he was some kinda stud amongst the women lol. When we finally did mate him with our female Fidgit he became a very proud daddy to 6 sons and 4 daughters who were all very beautiful In the earlier days when we first got him he loved playing on his wheel. Infact he used to run on it for hours at night often keeping me awake lol but after a while he didn't bother with it. He never even bothered with his ball all that much up until the last 3-4 months of his life. He was more of a cuddly type hamster who would often beg to come out to be cuddled. We used to say to him "Piddles come up your tube and you can come out" and he would .... it's as tho he could understand what we were saying. I have never ever met an hamster quite like him before. He was my best mate and was everything I lived for. I know that might sound daft to some people but until you have such a deep bond with an animal then you will never truely understand.

Anyway .... as a few of you will know I had to take Piddles to the vet this week (on tuesday 28th) because he had developed a swollen tummy and was restless. It wasn't like him and I just knew something wasn't right. The vet was lovely and checked him over and sadly diagnosed him with a tumourI broke down in tears in the room as I knew what that meant ... that it was likely my boy would die. The vet gave us the option of having Piddles put to sleep or taking him home,making him comfortable and giving him all of his favourite treats. I chose to fetch him home mainly due to the fact the day after it was my mums birthday (and she loved him so much) and because earlier in the day he put his paws on my lips and licked them. It was as tho he was saying "dont give up on me mummy" I could never have given up on him,not my baby. The vet gave him metacam to help with his pain and we gave this to him each night. He seemed fine but still very restless I kept checking him to make sure he was ok and each time he was ... well apart from this morning. I saw his tony body poking out from his house so I moved it but Piddles stayed still and it was then that I knew he had gone. My baby boy had passed over to the rainbow bridge I kept telling him after his vet visit that if he needed to go then he could when he wanted to and he did

Here are some pictures of him. Excuse the overload .... there's just so many nice 1s.


















































































Tbh I have no idea how I'm going to cope without my sweet little boy. I miss him so badly


----------



## Just_meeeeee (Mar 10, 2009)

So Sorry To Hear About Your Loss. Cant Imagine How You Are Feeling.

Least Piggles Is On The Bridge Now.

Lovee x x x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What a sad story. He sounds lovely and looks like a right little character. You will always have your fond memories of him. 

Take care.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was gorgeous and looked like a very happy hammy!

R.I.P little one x x x


----------



## lucysmum (May 2, 2009)

what a VERY cute hamster that was.


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry for your loss, lovely pics of piddles & alot of memories for you


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww what lovely pictures! you must have some fantastic memories! he looks uber tame  im sorry that he has gone  but im sure he is having fun in rainbow bridge


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Rest in peace little one - run free. xxx


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

RIP Piddles


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awwww what lovely pictures! you must have some fantastic memories! he looks uber tame  im sorry that he has gone  but im sure he is having fun in rainbow bridge


I have some of the best memories that any hamster owner could ever have!! Piddles was very tame .... even small kids could pick him up and play with him and he wouldn't even attempt to bite. He wasn't nasty at all!!

I am currently creating an online memorial for Piddles so when it's finished I will post the link for people to look at.

Thankyou to everyone for the kind posts  It still hasnt sunk in properly that hes gone tho


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Piddles Naylor Online Memorial - GoneTooSoon.org

Please visit my memorial page for Piddles and let me know what you think.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> Piddles Naylor Online Memorial - GoneTooSoon.org
> 
> Please visit my memorial page for Piddles and let me know what you think.


It's lovely 

I have one of those for my brother (obviously not a pets one lol)


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sorry to hear about dear piddles she was a adorable little hamster,
you will miss her being around as she had given you great joy through her short years of this life that she had spent with you.
she will be free at rainbow bridge in the lovely green meadow where she will dwell with all the other hammies.
she also will be rembered as a loving little pet that spent lonely precious hours with her only family she had bless her, the photos are beautiful.
lttle piddles will be dearly remembered bless her R>I>P>
piddles


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thankyou every1


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamsters make such wonderful pets and are sadly missed when they are gone.

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------

